
Ask: HN I keep adding items to my 'todo' list and it keeps getting larger - hplust
Looking for suggestions and&#x2F;or recommendations from others who have created a long todo list and how they dealt with it without ignoring it.
======
xaedes
The first todo system that worked for me was bullet journal. It is essentially
just a notebook where you write down every todo.

I partition it in days and put new things there. Not actionable notes, todos
and events get different symbols in front.

Not actionable notes: "-"

todos: "·"

events. "◯"

Once I have done a todo the "·" becomes a "x".

Events that are done will get a "x" drawn over the "◯".

When I have to start a new double-page I also migrate all the old todos and
events that are not "x"-ed so far to the new page.

THIS is the crux. You have to migrate them by hand. Your todo list won't grow
to infinity because you are lazy. Instead you re-evaluate if the todo is
really necessary still.

Yes? Migrate.

No? Cross it out.

~~~
xaedes
I also have topic-related or project-specific pages where I track their todos.
Eventually the current double-page will be full and I also have to migrate
there. In my daily list I then just have a todo like "do the next thing for
project XYZ, see page 42", where page 42 would be the current project XYZ page
containing the todo.

------
Zekio
Begin actually doing them or just see how big you can make it, also removing
duplicates helps

